# UPPM - BBC Orchestral Toolkit



## mr (Mar 3, 2014)

I just came across this rather new concept of customizable production music.

http://www.unippm.co.uk/#/en/BBC%20Orch ... olkit.aspx

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPHpRcFcqws

What do you think about this?
Does anybody have any experience with this or does anybody know how editors are responding to it?


----------



## doctornine (Mar 4, 2014)

They aren't the only ones taking this approach.


----------



## lucky909091 (Mar 18, 2014)

I did not really understand the pricing concept.
Cannot find any information.


----------



## TimRideout (Nov 16, 2018)

Who else is taking this approach?



doctornine said:


> They aren't the only ones taking this approach.


----------



## Mr. Edinburgh (Nov 17, 2018)

this isn't for composers - its for filmmakers and clients of music.


----------

